# Dental Implants



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

I saw another post regarding prices for dental work, but I didn't want to hijack the post, so I am starting a new thread...

I have quite a bit of dental work that needs to be done, and unfortunately have already lost a few teeth due to inability to pay for a root canal in the states. I am so excited about getting everything taken care of in Mexico, as the cost of dental work is much more affordable in comparison!

I really want to get implants where I have lost teeth. I understand that the cost of dental work varies by area, but if you've had implants, what did they cost you?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Where do you live, in Mexico? I ask because the implant process occurs over a 4-6 month time period ... from what I've personally experienced. If you have the work done in a local not close to where you live the total cost of having the work done may not seem so inexpensive. But, yes, I expect the work is less expensive in Mexico. I have 3 or 4 implants now and the _total_ cost of each was approx. US$3,200/$3,500 if I'm recalling correctly.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Longford said:


> Where do you live, in Mexico? I ask because the implant process occurs over a 4-6 month time period ... from what I've personally experienced. If you have the work done in a local not close to where you live the total cost of having the work done may not seem so inexpensive. But, yes, I expect the work is less expensive in Mexico. I have 3 or 4 implants now and the _total_ cost of each was approx. US$3,200/$3,500 if I'm recalling correctly.


Before you let any dentist start this procedure, get some pictures of the results and/or some references. A friend of mine ended up with what looks like George Washington's wooden teeth with a too-white coating as well.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

lagoloo said:


> Before you let any dentist start this procedure, get some pictures of the results and/or some references. A friend of mine ended up with what looks like George Washington's wooden teeth with a too-white coating as well.


My work was done in the USA, so as not to confuse any of the readers.

I'm fortunate to have a primary care dentist who cares for my teeth. He doesn't do many extractions (only very simple ones) and he does no implants. Implants are almost always now handled by specialists. 

When it's been recommended that I replace an extracted tooth with an implant my primary care dentist recommends several specialists for me to visit/speak with before deciding on who will do the work. The cost of the implant - the placing of the titanium post in the jaw - varies depending on which specialist does the work. The recommended time period between when the extraction takes place and the first visit to the specialist has been 6 months, in each instance.

I've used the same specialist for each of my implants; he has been the most expensive of those recommended. I chose the specialist not on the basis of what he charged, but, rather, on his reputation and on my comfort level with him. At the first visit the process starts with radial x-rays followed by a discussion with the specialist regarding location of the implant, possible impediments or problems/risks, etc. Price is also discussed. Then a plan is formulated and date set for the implant work. The work itself has taken about an hour and a half each time (include pre and post procedure prep work/clean-up). 

After the implant is placed it's been recommended that approx. 3 or 4 months pass before I schedule a visit with my primary care dentist whose responsible it's been to build the tooth which is attached to the titanium post that was implanted into the jaw. The primary care dentist makes the tooth, makes certain it fits right and then I go back the specialist who takes another radial x-ray to inspect not only the titanium post but also the quality of the tooth which was attached. I don't remember exactly, but I'm thinking the cost of the primary care dentist's work (building/attaching the tooth) has been about US$1,200 each time.

The entire process, from the time of extraction to completion of the attachment of the new tooth to the implanted titanium post has been about a year. I have work-related dental insurance which covers US$1,000 of the cost (one implant per year is compensated for).

Personally, even if I were now living in Mexico, I probably would not have this work done in Mexico. That's not to say there aren't some good specialists doing implant work in Mexico. I lack confidence that I could locate one of them who I believed was competent enough to get it right or in whom I had overall confidence and a high level of comfort. With some luck, I'll have all of my potentially necessary dental procedures completed before confronting the question of retirement relocation.


----------

